
Ask HN: The good that can come out of these times - dyukqu
Hi HN. 
Hope you&#x27;re all well. 
I&#x27;d really like to hear&#x2F;read the thoughts of this community about the good (in any field of life) that can come out of the hard times we&#x27;re in nowadays.
Thank you. Wish you well.
======
drskelebones
I would have to say one positive concerning people having to work from home is
that folks will be far more prone to question the legitimacy of not being
offered the option to work from home. Kind of like the Microsoft rep noted,
this could be a massive inflection point for the way we work.

------
sidcool
"Never let a good crisis go to waste"

In India, where there is currently a huge political divide, this crisis can
actually bring people together. The right and left wing bigots will realise
this soon enough.

